

Show HN: VirtKick – self-hosted DigitalOcean – try on your CentOS or VPS - Nowaker
https://www.virtkick.io/blog/rpm-package-try-on-centos-or-opensuse.html

======
Nowaker
VirtKick is open source, the code is on GitHub:
[https://github.com/virtkick](https://github.com/virtkick)

